# مجموعا القدرة الصاروخية و الوقود الصاروخي ...



## ENG.X (19 يوليو 2012)

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
_________________________________________​

تعريف مجموعة القدرة الصاروخية :
هي المنظومة التي تتوضع على الصواريخ وهي مخصصة لتوليد قوة الدفع , و ذلك حسب مبدأ رد الفعل الناتج عن الاحتراق و خروج الغازات من فوهة النفث ..

اقسام مجموعة القدرة :

حجرة الاحتراق(combustion chamber):
هي عبارة عن تجويف يتم فيه احتراق الوقود و تحويل القدرة الحرارية للغازات المتكونة الى طاقة حركية من اجل الحصول على قوة دفع







خزانات الوقود:
هي حاويات مخصصة لتوضع مركبات الوقود التي تؤمن عمل المحرك
ملاحظة: في محركات الوقود الصلب -سنتحدث عنها لاحقا- يتم تخزين قطع الوقود داخل حجرة الاحتراق

مجموعة الضغط:
هي مجموعة من الاجهزة التي تؤمن المحافظة على ضغط محدد في خزانات الوقود
اثناء عمل مجموعة القدرة

مجموعة التغذية بالوقود:
مجموعة من الاجهزة وظيفتها توصيل الوقود من الخزانات الى حجرة الاحتراق


مجموعة التحكم و الضبط :
اجهزة تقوم بضبط كمية الوقود الواصلة الى حجرة الاحتراق حسب نظام عمل المحرك

ملاحظة: تدعى مجموعة القدرة بدون الخزانات و اجهزة التغذية بالمحرك الصاروخي



المواصفات الرئيسية للمحركات الصاروخية :
حين نقوم بالمقارنة بين سيارتين مثلا , فإن هناك مجموعة من الخصائص نقارن على اساسها , كالسرعة و الوزن و استهلاك الوقود الخ ...
بالمثل بالنسبة للمحركات الصاروخية هناك مجموعة من الخصائص التي تميز المحرك..

قوة الدفع :
هي محصلة جميع القوى الموثرة على جدران حجرة الاحتراق اثناء عمل المحرك الصاروخي بإستثناء قوة الثقل , مما يعني ان هناك قوتين اساسيين تحددان قوة الدفع
1- القوة المتولدة عن المواد الغازية على الجدران الداخلية لحجرة الاحتراق
2- القوى التي يؤثر بها الوسط الخارجي على الحجرة
يحسب الدفع الصاروخي المتجانس من العلاقة التالية :Thrust = G*W + F*P​حيث
G: كمية الوقود المستهلك في الثانية - كغ بالثانية
W: سرعة الغازات عند مقطع الفوهه - متر بالثانية
F: مساحة المقطع الخارجي لفوهة النفث - متر مربع
P: ناتج طرح الضغط الجوي النظامي و ضغط الغازت عند فوهة النفث -ملم زئبقي

معنى كلمة دفع متجانس , ان اتجاه الدفع الغازي موازي تمام لمحور الصاروخ
ولكن كما نعلم , فوهات الصاروخ تصمم على شكل قمع





يسمى بمنفث ديلافال De Laval نسبة الى مخترعه السويدي كارل ديلافال
كما نلاحظ ان الغاز لن يخرج بخطوط مستقيمة تماما و سيكون هناك ضياع في الطاقة
يحسب هذا الضياع بالقانون التالي :2/ (loss = (1+cos A
​حيث :
A:هي نصف زاوية مخروط النفث ...


cos: النسبة الرياضية من علم المثلثات المسماة تجب


بهذا يصبح القانون الذي يحسب قوة الدفع الكلي حين يكون دفع الغاز غير متجانسا هو
Total-thrust =Power*loss
​

الدفع النوعي :

هو العلاقة بين قوة الدفع و كمية الوقود المستهلك بالثانية ,يحسب بالعلاقة
St=Total-thrust\G​
الاستهلاك النوعي للوقود:

هو كمية الوقود المستهلكة التوليد الكيوغرام الواحد من الدفع ,و يحدد هذا العامل اقتصادية المحرك و هو مقلوب الدفع النوعي


الكتلة النوعية للمحرك:

هي نسبة كتلة المحرك Mass الى نسبة الدفع الذي يولده على الارض


ملاحظة: كثيرا كان يطرح سؤال عن سبب صناعة فوهه النفث بهذا الشكل


اعقد اننا جميعا شاهدنا هذا الشكل , خصوصا في صواريخ القسام ..
هذا نموذج مصغر لفوهه ديلافال ...
كان من المفترض ان يكون وجه القمع للداخل , و العنق للخارج , لانه في الحالة الطبيعية هذا يعطي دفعا اكبر ..
ولكن التفسير العلمي لهذه الظاهرة , هو ان الغازات عندما تتحرك في عنق الفوهه بسرعات فوق صوتية , فإن الامر يصبح معكوسا , بحيث يصبح الدفع عن قاعدة المخروط اقوى من الدفع عند الفوهه او العنق...

انواع مجموعات القدرة الصاروخية :


مجموعة القدرة ذات الوقود السائل :
بشكل رئيسي تتكون محركات الوقود السائل الصاروخية من خزانين احدهما يحوي الوقود fuel و الاخر يحوي المؤكسد oxidizer يتم ضخهما معا في حجرة الاحتراق combustion chamber بواسطة انابيب ...





هناك نوعان لضخ الوقود الى حجرة الاحتراق :
1- عن طريق مضخة خاصة لضخ الوقود
2- عن طريق الازاحة -ببالون مليء بالغاز مثلا
وغالبا ما يكون الوقود المستخدم موادا نشطة كيميائيا وآكلة أو تكون غازات سائلة تحت درجات حرارة منخفضة جدا تحت الصفر المئوي.
لهذا تحتاج تلك المواد إلى خزانات معزولة كيميائيا بحيث تتحمل مواد الوقود، وتمنع تفاعله مع جدرانها أو تبخره.
وبسبب ضرورة ضغط الوقود السائل والمؤكسد وضخهما في غرفة الاحتراق فتركيب محرك الوقود السائل أعقد من تركيب الصاروخ ذو محرك يعمل بالوقود الصلب.
وتتولد في غرفة الاحتراق درجات حرارة نحو 4200 درجة مئوية مما يستدعي استعمال مواد تتحمل الحرارة العالية لبناء غرفة الاحتراق وما يليها من أجزاء معدنية، مع استخدام طرق للتبريد.
وبالنسبة إلى التبريد فيمكن استخدام المؤكسد والوقود السائلين. فبضغط تلك المواد المسالة الباردة في غرفة الاحتراق تحت ضغط عال يمكن تبريد أجزاءها.

ملاحظات حول محركات الوقود السائل :
- يعد تركيب هذه المحركات
معقدا من الناحية الهندسية مقارنة بمحركات الوقود الصلب
- تستهلك هذه المحركات وقتا لتعبئة الصاروخ قبل اطلاقه
- يعد مردودها اقل اذا ما قورن بالوقود الصلب


- سرعة استهلاكها اقل من سرعة استهلاك الوقود الصلب

- المواد التي تدخل في تركيب الوقود السائل يمكن حفظها و عمرها الافتراضي اطول من قطع الوقود الصلب
-صناعة الوقود السائل اسهل من صناعة الوقود الصلب
-يستخدم غالبا في الصواريخ ذات المسافات البعيدة





مجموعة القدرة ذات الوقود الصلب :
تاريخيا , تعد الصواريخ التي تعتمد على الوقود الصلب هي الاقدم , حيث تم استعمالها على يد الصينيين في حروبهم ..
الوقود الصلب هي قطع صلبة جافة تحوي الوقود و المؤكسد معا و تصنع بشكل تجاري على شكل مكعبات شبيهه بمكعبات السكر






تستعمل للحصول على الحرارة عن طريق اشعالها
بالنسبة للصواريخ , فيتم استعمالها على شكل قضبان موضوعة بحشوات ..

و نميز نوعين :
مجموعة القدرة ذات الحشوة الموحدة و مجموعة القدرة ذات الحشوات منفصلة
في الاولى تتوضع الحشوة كقطعة واحدة او عدة حشوات متصلة ببعضها في حجرة الاحتراق دون ان يفصل بينها فراغات


اما الثانية فتكون الحشوة موزعة على جزأين احدهما امام الاخر و يبفصل بينهما حاجز عليه بادئ الاشتعال و هو الذي يعطي الشرارة المناسبة لاشتعال الحشوة الامامية و حين يتم نفث نواتج الاحتراق الى الخلف يؤدي ذلك الى اشعال الحشوة الثانية الخلفية و هكذا ..



ملاحظات حول الوقود الصلب :


-يعد تصنيع الوقود الصلب اكثر صعوبة
-يحترق الوقود الصلب بسرعة عالية جدا , حيث يستغرق قضيب بطول نصف متر بضع ثواني لاغير
- عمره الافتراضي قصير و لايمكن تحزينه لفترات طويلة


- يعطي مردود اعلى مقارنة بالوقود السائل
- تصميم محركاته ابسط من السائل (صواريخ المقاومة الفلسطينية)
- لايحتاج الصاروخ الى وقت طويل للاطلاق مثل الحالة السائلة
-يستخدم في الصواريخ التي نرغب في الحصول على سرعات عالية جدا فيها بوقت قصير مثل الصواريخ المضادة للطائرات و صواريخ جو-جو

تم بحمد الله ...
_________________________________________
المصادر :
1- كتاب السلاح الصاروخي
2- موقع ناسا
3- ويكيبيديا
4- How stuff works
________________________________________

*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (21 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
ما شاء الله ممتاز
وحبذا لو تحضر الصور


----------



## ENG.X (22 يوليو 2012)

اخييييييييييييرا ...
ظننت ان الموضوع سيء حتى لم ار ردا عليه ...
استاذي حين حاولت وضع الصور هرت رسالة تقول انني يجب ان اتجاوز 30 مشاركة ....


----------



## سامح الفيومى (23 يوليو 2012)

سلام عليكم
لو الصور في موقع معين و ارفعها على موقع وسأقوم بتنزليها ورفعها مرة اخرى على الموقع
أو ضع الراوبط والكل يحملها


----------

